# RE DOG THEFTS: has anyone used this product, PETLOC?



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Home


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

just had a look, to be honest Im not getting the concept. If someone doesn't want their dog nicking from outside a shop, just don't leave them unattended outside a shop surely?. 

spose if you had to though it'd be a good idea.

has anyone seen one used or use one?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

They could just take off the dog's collar and put on another. If they're pro then they'll have a spare lead/collar.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Quote from the website.
Petloc is an anti-theft leash designed by people who know and love dogs, to give dog owners peace of mind. Leave pets tethered securely. *You wouldnt leave your handbag outside a shop and a dog is far more valuable!*

Bold is mine...

They say this yet then offer a product to let you leave your 'valuable' dog outside.

Best idea is to do shopping and dog walking at seperate times.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

dorrit said:


> Quote from the website.
> Petloc is an anti-theft leash designed by people who know and love dogs, to give dog owners peace of mind. Leave pets tethered securely. *You wouldnt leave your handbag outside a shop and a dog is far more valuable!*
> 
> Bold is mine...
> ...


I would never ,ever leave a dog outside a shop.

That being said, I think this product is for occasions when maybe someone has to leave a dog briefly. i.e. you're at a local park, desperate for the loo, have to get your dog to wait just outside.


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't leave mine even with this on because theft isn't the only bad thing that can happen. Another dog might come up and they could start fighting, kids could do god knows what, he might just be frightened by someone or something and panic... Maybe not very likely, but so far I've never had to leave him outside and can't see myself having to.


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I would never ,ever leave a dog outside a shop.
> 
> That being said, I think this product is for occasions when maybe someone has to leave a dog briefly. i.e. you're at a local park, desperate for the loo, have to get your dog to wait just outside.


sorry if others dont do this but if i really really have to he comes in with me


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

demetris20 said:


> sorry if others dont do this but if i really really have to he comes in with me


LOL I do this too


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I can fit 3 huskies in a normal sized cubical with me


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

The other week I had to use the loo at a local park and made Dex come in with me. He wasn't happy in there so I was reassuring and praising him. Then realised it must sound a tad odd to folk walking past the loo....


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

with its steel cable reinforcement it may have come in handy when Cara was going through the chewing *everything* phase. Silly pup chewed her way through 2 leads, a harness, and a car restraint in a couple of weeks! I don't like the idea of leaving her outside shops though, not to mention she'd scream the place down. Cara does not like when one of us walks away when we're out with her, even though one of us is still with her, she doesn't mind at home though, very odd.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If its a steel reinforced lead and unbreakable strong collar I can see the merits as regards to strong dogs maybe, as a security device for leaving them tethered unattended though, not sure about that. I would never tether these lot anywhere ot leave them unattended. Problem would be finding something strong enough, I could imagine the taking off with the object they were tethered to clanking along behind them


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

demetris20 said:


> sorry if others dont do this but if i really really have to he comes in with me


same here


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothing a pair of scissors couldn't cope with unless it had some kind of chain inside the lead. I doubt dog nappers would take the time to remove a collar or lead anyway, they just grab the whole ensemble I think.

If your dog had a chain lead, a chain collar padlocked to that lead and a padlock attaching the chain lead to your walking belt I can't see anything stopping a determined thief.

Terrible we even have to think along those lines though isn't it? 

ETA - I didn't read it was reinforced, still only as strong as the hand that's holding it though and why on earth people STILL leave dogs tied outside shops is beyond me!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I take teddy to the toilet aswell  

The other day I really needed to go, so I carried teddy in undressed with one hand and went with her on my lap haha


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I normally go to the local corner shop and put my two outside there. But they know me a d sometimes go out to see the dogs and I keep checking.

Not in there more than five minutes. (It takes time to choose chocolate)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> I normally go to the local corner shop and put my two outside there. But they know me a d sometimes go out to see the dogs and I keep checking.
> 
> Not in there more than five minutes. (It takes time to choose chocolate)


I would be very very careful - Is it worth loosing a dog? Having one injured in a dog fight? Or a person accusing your dog of biting a child?

All for a chocoate bar?

Its a sad situaton the world we live in but personally I would never risk Milie. In an emergency I have asked a fellow shopper entering the shop to pick up that I needed.

And being able to see you dog is useless unless you are close enough to pbysically protect your dog.

Its very easy to think your local shop is safe but anybody could be passing by.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I would be ver careful - Is it worth loosing a dog? Having one injured in a dog fight? Or a person accusing your dog of biting a child?
> 
> All for a chocoate bar?
> 
> ...


I agree. Also, it seems that determined dog thieves can walk off with a dog in well under five minutes, judging from some of the incidents I have read about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

At agility shows if there's no one around to keep an eye on my dog she comes to the toilet with me, but she HATES it in those portaloos. It's quite a mission trying to cope with a dog going mental, trying to get undressed (particularly if it's winter and I'm wearing more than one layer on the bottom half) and avoiding the general grossness of a portaloo!

Sorry - back to the original thread now!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry Op Just looked at the link. 

To me it looks horrible and would be pointless.

The 'collar' looks really uncomfortable with the big chunky combitation lock built in. 

And what about if you want to let your dog off lead - As the collar na dlead are 1 you would have to have a 2nd colla ron your dog or your dog is naked. 

And what if you have to move your dog in an emergency and cant remember the code or the combination lock fails? To much to go wrong on it lol. 

To be honest it is 'solving' a problem which really isnt a problem - If your worried about your dog outside a shop then dont tkae it. No fancy locking lead required and dog is guaranteed safe snuggled up at home


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

demetris20 said:


> sorry if others dont do this but if i really really have to he comes in with me


same here


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Carastara said:


> with its steel cable reinforcement it may have come in handy when Cara was going through the chewing *everything* phase. Silly pup chewed her way through 2 leads, a harness, and a car restraint in a couple of weeks! I don't like the idea of leaving her outside shops though, not to mention she'd scream the place down. Cara does not like when one of us walks away when we're out with her, even though one of us is still with her, she doesn't mind at home though, very odd.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I did think about this as a good idea for such a product, but it says on the website its not suitable for growing dogs as the collar part is set once to the neck size and thats it then. so no good for puppy chewers! god knows whats supposed to happen if it gets caught by the collar on fencing or a branch when a dog jumps down from something and youve got to fiddle with a combination to free it 

another thought I've had about this...surely if you were just using this for normal walks, with the two combination locks on, you are just shouting for all too see 'this dog is really, really valuable!'. I mean, all of our dogs are the most valuable thing in the world to ourselves, but not to thieves as such.

then again they would have your eyeballs if you weren't looking just so you didn't have them any more.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Aside from the fact that it's cheaper and safer to leave the dog at home if you need to run to the shops, it's enough of a faff to enter the cominataion into that kind of lock when you can hold it still (especially with hands numb with cold in the middle of a British winter ) never mind having to fight with a struggling, wriggling, impatient dog who thinks it has better things to do than sit and wait nicely while you muck about with the lock attached to its neck. I know for a fact that my 2 wouldn't be sitting nice and still while I faff on with a combination lock.  

I never take my dogs to the shops with me, although I know someone who takes their collie to the betting shop on the corner of the same street and expects the dog to wait until he comes out :mad2:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

demetris20 said:


> sorry if others dont do this but if i really really have to he comes in with me


OMG... I didn't know people do this... If only I had known this 2 weeks ago...!
Would have saved me walking home up the hill with my legs crossed...!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I would never ,ever leave a dog outside a shop.
> 
> That being said, I think this product is for occasions when maybe someone has to leave a dog briefly. i.e. you're at a local park, desperate for the loo, have to get your dog to wait just outside.


Neither would I and if I have to go to the loo in the park I take him in with me.......not a good experience with ours as he's bloody impatient and likes to bark...the acoustics are great in loos for barking


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Rubbish product (& website)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charleigh said:


> I take teddy to the toilet aswell
> 
> The other day I really needed to go, so I carried teddy in undressed with one hand and* went with her on my lap *haha


I don't think I could do that with Dillon :lol:


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

A couple of times I've taken Aubrey into the little Sainsbury's with me. I tuck him into my coat, grab whatever it was I needed, and pay at the counter. I'm quick as is humanly possible, don't take the P and would leave if asked, but so far they've turned a blind eye. Only works for little dogs, obviously, though I'd like to see some PF members try with theirs...


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sillysausagedog said:


> A couple of times I've taken Aubrey into the little Sainsbury's with me. I tuck him into my coat, grab whatever it was I needed, and pay at the counter. I'm quick as is humanly possible, don't take the P and would leave if asked, but so far they've turned a blind eye. Only works for little dogs, obviously, though I'd like to see some PF members try with theirs...


I've twice taken Dex into my bank, because I could only get out once during those days and so had to combine shopping etc with walking him. The first time, the woman behind the counter looked very icily at me and said coldly 'Did you not see the 'no dogs' sign on the front door?' I just smiled and said 'Apparently not.' Dex was on a lead and headcollar and was sitting really nicely beside me.

The second time, we happened to see the manager of the bank and it turned out he loved dogs. He made a fuss of Dex and had no problems with my taking him in for five minutes.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I live in a quiet village everyone knows everyone and when I first moved here and could walk better with a stick for getting in shops I'd park up outside local small shop leave Inca sat on footplate with lead wrapped around scooter tiller and whatever other dog tie/pole was available and take key (for scooter) inside with me. 

It was easier to do that than take her out first go home then go down to Asda (never took her to Asda with me where couldn't see her from inside), especially if only wanted 1 or 2 things. Our village shops are converted house front, they even have designed dog tie areas cos that's village life..everyone knows everyone and their dogs. 

Since I can no longer manage to get in with just one walking stick anyway (to carry small basket with other hand) I don't do this anymore anyway but wouldn't leave the dogs outside with all the reports of dog thefts about these days. 

I remember days when I've gone out and (accidently) left door unlocked and got home and no-one has tried to break in...even left back door open (forgot) whilst took dog out ..no-one bothered.. neighbours just assumed left open cos it was summer and I was in house somewhere with dog! I even once left mountain bike outside post office (many years ago when could still walk)..forgot I'd gone on bike and got bus into town..several hours later coming home on bus.. spots a bike like mine outside post office and realised it WAS mine! (yes , I've always been that scatty!) :lol: ..jumps off bus at next stop and ran back to post office to pick bike up & ride home ..couldn't do that these days..it be nicked before you got back out of the shop!


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

sillysausagedog said:


> A couple of times I've taken Aubrey into the little Sainsbury's with me. I tuck him into my coat, grab whatever it was I needed, and pay at the counter. I'm quick as is humanly possible, don't take the P and would leave if asked, but so far they've turned a blind eye. Only works for little dogs, obviously, though I'd like to see some PF members try with theirs...


Even if i could physically manage to lift Peanut up and tuck him inside my coat, I am quite sure his head would pop out at the first sign of another human, and his Spaniel tail would be helicoptering around out from the bottom of my coat! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cherie Draper (Apr 5, 2021)

Malmum said:


> Nothing a pair of scissors couldn't cope with unless it had some kind of chain inside the lead. I doubt dog nappers would take the time to remove a collar or lead anyway, they just grab the whole ensemble I think.
> 
> If your dog had a chain lead, a chain collar padlocked to that lead and a padlock attaching the chain lead to your walking belt I can't see anything stopping a determined thief.
> 
> ...


This is a difficult subject - why do people leave their dogs tied up outside? Well personally I have got rid of my car, I use my bike or walk to the supermarket in the local village, Ophelia can't be left at home alone,
So therefore she is tied up outside whilst I go in! Perhaps if we had a more modern society they could go in the shop! 
So the reason I tie the dog up is the same reason I tie my bike up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cherie Draper said:


> This is a difficult subject - why do people leave their dogs tied up outside? Well personally I have got rid of my car, I use my bike or walk to the supermarket in the local village, Ophelia can't be left at home alone,
> So therefore she is tied up outside whilst I go in! Perhaps if we had a more modern society they could go in the shop!
> So the reason I tie the dog up is the same reason I tie my bike up.


This thread is 8 years old so I'm locking it.

But the subject matter is still pertinent, now more than ever.

Leaving your dog tied up outside a shop is incomparable to leaving an inanimate object like a bike, it is grossly negligent & leaves your dog open to theft and/or harm, or even them harming someone else.

Please feel free to start a new thread, I'm sure you will find lots of opinions on tying dogs outside shops.


----------

